# Help Front Diff Stuck Locked?



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 2005 750 brute force, it sat up for almost a year and when i finally got it running again the the front differential is stuck on i have checked the lever on the diff and it seams to be down any help of how to get it unstuck would be much help.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the clutch plates in the diff are probably stuck together . i would change the oil and run it some the should come unstuck


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> the clutch plates in the diff are probably stuck together . i would change the oil and run it some the should come unstuck


Yep, and check/lube the cable and work that arm some while you are at it..


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright I'm going to try this tomorrow I will let y'all know thanks for the help


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If there was any water in it at all that thing is rusted up trust me im doing a front diff now for a friend and have done mine a few times in the past.Im guessing it had water in the oil (cheap a** seals)and siting that long can be very bad like all the bearings rusted ,your spider gears could even be rusted to the pin they ride on.If it doesnt brake free easy then i would pull it and get a boss bearing kit off ebay 99 bucs all the bearings and seals you need too to fix her up if not it will cost alot of cash for parst like one spider gear is 80 bucs and you got two.Thats what went in my buddies then the pieces broke some more stuff too so u see what im saying.Any ? just shoot me a PM.


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

okay so bad news their was no fluid in it, and ran some fluid straight trough and it was coming out full of mud water and crud probally gonna save the money and pay the shop the 400 to check it out, the seals were also leaking like a stuck pig


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

for $400 you could just pick up a new diff................ There are several guys parting out brutes here on the forum. If they are gonna charge you $400 to check it out I'd just pick up a used diff from one of these guys & put it in, keep yours for parts.


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

yes most likey but i do not trust my self with a job that big, the cost is in labor the guy told me 4 hours of labor involved


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah. I dunno man I'm sure we could help you out. There are plenty here who have done diff work that can give you pointers. I just hate to see you drop that much $$ at the shop, for them to turn around and tell you its busted you got to buy a new one anyway... Then there's more $$... 

Let us know. Im sure we can help you tackle it.


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

yea i appreciate it, if i decide to tackle this my self i will be sure to come here first, i think im gonna run so penetrating lube through it and see if it frees it up and if it does flush it with diesel, (anyone think this could work), and see if that does it but this will have to after the weekend do to work i will put up an update after the weekend or if i get to do it sooner


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds good. Yeah I'd try giving her a real good cleaning/flush and see if she breaks lose.


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

alright thanks for the help i will deff keep this thread updated


----------



## SouthernLuck (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright so how long and how hard of a job is it to tear down the diff?


----------

